# طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*مش عارف إذا كان فيه حد عارف المعلومه ديه ولا لآ ...المهم

ميكرسوفت ويندوز وبالتحديد Windows xp ,wondeows 2000 

بيتم حجز مساحه من Bandwidth (سرعة نقل البيانات) حوالى 20% وده علشان مثلا 

automatic updates ..

وحاجات تانيه هنا احنا هنخلى النسبه ديه صفر ..ونستغلها ..ونضفها الى السرعه 

الاساسيه ..وبالتالى السرعه هتزيد

الشرح:

start ثم run

واكتب الامر ده gpedit.msc 










هتظهر صفحه اسمها group policy editor

وبعدين اختار Local Computer Policy-->Computer Configuration-->Administrative Templates-->Network-->QOS Packet Scheduler-->Limit Reservable Bandwidth


وبعدين :double click على Limit Reservable Bandwidth










واختار enabled واكتب فى الخانه 0 

وبعدين اضغط ok



الطريقة مجربه على winxp و2000​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

معلومه جديدة
جارى التجربه
شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآ جربتها :smil12:​


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

*شكرا لردك يابنت الفادى​*


----------



## No2No2 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

_*thank's for this inform*_​


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا لردك يافراشة


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا لردك ياNo2No2


----------



## maria123 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا كتير معلومات


----------



## ipraheem makram (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

*شكرآ على المعلومة انا جربتة بس عاوز اتآكد منها اعمل اية *_*ومتنساش تقلى شكرآ على ردى​*_​


----------



## samy adl (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

*نشكر ياعمود الدين على الاضافات الجميل والرب يباركك​*


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

ياريت ياشباب معدش يجرب يستعملها لانها بتعمل مشاكل في النت


----------



## samy adl (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

السلا*م والنعمه ياريت ياشباب تركزو فى ارسال الرد لان انا الان من مايقرب من عشرة ايام ولم يصلنى رد على رسألى وياصلنى من المنتدى يوما مايقرمن 3الى 4 رسأل ولاكن ليس لى على سبيل المثال وصلنى رد على رسالة الاخ الضعو moslem20200 وانا عملة لكم نسخ للرساله وهاهيه /سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح, samy adl، العضو moslem20200 قام بالمشاركه في موضوع أنت مشرك به، والذي بعنوان - طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور)) - في قسم منتدى الكمبيوتر و انظمة التشغيل من أقسام منتديات الكنيسة. لزيارة هذا الموضوع:http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35093&goto=newpost هذا هو نص المشاركة:***************ياريت ياشباب معدش يجرب يستعملها لانها بتعمل مشاكل في النت***************  ربما توجد مشاركات أخرى، لكن لا يمكنك استقبال إعلام طالما أنك لم تقم بزيارة الموضوع. أجمل التحايا،إدارة منتديات الكنيسة/ ورجاء التركيز لان هذا الكلام لم يخرج من فمى ولا ارغب ان اتدخل فى موضيع اى مشرف اوعضو والمضوع مطروح وكل واحد يأخذ ما يراه مناسبا له والرب يرعاكم ويقويكم  على ماانتم فبه وسلام الرب معكم​*


----------



## iyiy (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## samy adl (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرآ جربتها نشكر ياعمود الدين  على الرد​


----------



## عمود الدين (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا لردودكم


----------



## جورج الناظر (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا جدا جدا وسنه جديد سعيده فيه فر وسعده مع المسيح


----------



## eman88 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا كثير بس المشكلة هي انو الحسوب عندي باللغة العبرية مش انجليزي ولا عربي هون المشكلة العويصة بس ممكن افهم بالصور


----------



## samy adl (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

احبائى العزاء سلام الرب يكون معكم انا عند مشكله فى جهاز الكمبيوتر بتاع ابنى كل مااشفل برنامج الانتي فيرس فى النهايه تخرج رساله تقول انى فيه فيرس مش قادر يمسحه ورقم خلاصة الكلام هذا نص الرساله delete key /clsid/(1171A62f -05d2-11d1-83fc-00A0c9089c5A)/inproc server32 وهو ده نص الرساله الى يعرف الحل يرسله على اميلى وبركة تعبكم سعوضها لكم رب المجد يسوع المسيح سلامه على جميعكم​


----------



## bibo_1 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

ششككككككككككررررررراااااااااا وجارى التحميل


----------



## sanpeter (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sanpeter (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mizoyamizo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

مشكور على المعلومه .... ربنا يبارك فيك ... بس ياريت الدونلود يسرع فعلا...


----------



## جمال بطرس (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

جميل جدا  ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## peterpeterpm (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

شكرا على تعبك 
وفعلا طريقة فعالة ومجربه 
شكرا شكرا


----------



## melomelo333 (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

ميرسي على المعلومة


----------



## ranoon (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: طريقة لزيادة سرعة التحميل بنسبة 20% بدون اى برنامج ((شرح بالصور))*

ميرسى كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

